# To all fanboys



## VVoltz (Feb 14, 2008)

We are reaching rock bottom, the flame wars topic was closed because flaming, people.
This IS a friendly forum of friendly gamers. Stop arguing!, who care if your system is better than mine!, in the end it is nor worth it, FUN is all that matters.
Look at Hadrian, he has as many systems as posible, because he wants to play games, not get laid with the systems.

I don't care if you fucking system upscales 292839283 pixels, or if PS3 weights like a bulldozer or if your fucking Wii has actually eaten lagman's soul, stop!

How many posts have to be closed? enough is enough. 

That's it, I had to say it.


----------



## Flooded (Feb 14, 2008)

I agree 100% with the above comment.

But in all seriousness the Xbox 360 is best


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Flooded19 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> I agree 100% with the above comment.
> 
> But in all seriousness the Xbox 360 is best


OMG, here we go again.


----------



## drock360 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Wii and a 360.  If you only like one console, that is fine.  Just don't hate on other people who have different views than you.  It becomes impossible to get information if you are getting flamed everytime you ask something.


----------



## Pigwooly (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'll never understand the intense, blind corporate loyalty that drives people to flame each other. 

The funny thing is that even game developers don't have the kind of bitter rivalry that the flamers develop and it's our livelihood. Everyone at the studio I work for just loves great games regardless of who made it or what platform it came out on.

You don't have to tear down other people's tastes to celebrate your own.


----------



## Flooded (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Flooded19 @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree 100% with the above comment.
> ...


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Orc (Feb 14, 2008)

It's video games' fault!
OMG Ban video games to prevent flame wars!

Also: Super Famicom / SNES is the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






No wait, Sega Saturn is the best. >_< Aaargh no! Famicom is. No! PC-Engine! Aaargh internal fanboy flame war!


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 14, 2008)

Game.com had 2 slots/touchscreen/online 1st, DS is a god damn ripoff


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 14, 2008)

The erm..enthusiasm some people defend their consoles with does seem kind of overdone yes. Maybe people should realize that saying something bad about a console is not an attack on the people who own the console but a simple opinion. People take things way too personal, it's a bunch of wires and chips, it's not your selfesteem (I hope for your sake anyway).


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> We are reaching rock bottom, the flame wars topic was closed because flaming, people.
> This IS a friendly forum of friendly gamers. Stop arguing!, who care if your system is better than mine!, in the end it is nor worth it, FUN is all that matters.
> Look at Hadrian, he has as many systems as posible, because he wants to play games, not get laid with the systems.
> 
> ...



Amen! Brother


----------



## El-ahrairah (Feb 14, 2008)

Common sense would dictate that if you do something and it turns out negatively, you shouldn't do it again.


----------



## tjas (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> We are reaching rock bottom, the flame wars topic was closed because flaming, people.
> This IS a friendly forum of friendly gamers. Stop arguing!, who care if your system is better than mine!, in the end it is nor worth it, FUN is all that matters.
> Look at Hadrian, he has as many systems as posible, because he wants to play games, not get laid with the systems.
> 
> ...


That last sentence reminds me of chris crocker (britney guy/girl) Enough is enough!! leave her alone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you have a point, can't we all just get along?


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2008)

VVoltz, amen to that, you speak the truth   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> who cares if your system is better than mine!, in the end it is nor worth it, FUN is all that matters.
> 
> [the "you" used in the remainder of the text is not aimed at VVoltz but the "you" in general, i.e. the reader(s).]
> 
> ...


So _that's_ what happened to laggy


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 14, 2008)

the PS3 sucks,




























that was for you, ZeWarriorReturns


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 14, 2008)

I wholeheartedly agree with the intent of this noble topic.  

However the problem is not going to get any better until certain changes are made.  The MODS for one will have to start doing their jobs.  Second, there are a few well known trolls on this forum (one in particular comes to mind) who are long overdue for a perma-ban.  

It truly makes me sad to see this place degrade into a gamefaqs style hell hole.  I honestly believe there are those who wish to see this forum harmed.  And this trolling is a byproduct of their intentions.  Lets not allow the haters to win.  

GBAtemp has always been a great place to meet people from around the world.  We come together here with a common goal: to share and aquire information.  To get informed.  And in doing so we make friends and have a lot of fun.  Trolling and flame wars should have no place on this forum.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with the intent of this noble topic.Â
> 
> However the problem is not going to get any better until certain changes are made.Â *The MODS for one will have to start doing their jobs*.Â Second, there are a few well known trolls on this forum (_one in particular comes to mind)_ who are long overdue for a perma-ban.Â
> 
> ...





Bold:Mods don't live in GBAtemp... They can't check every topic you know. 
Italics: Who u? LOL jk, jk. No really though. That was unnecessary. Since We all know who your talking about and I don't think Bone Monkey is going to like that >.>


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I wholeheartedly agree with the intent of this noble topic.
> ...



Your childish actions in this very thread are proof of my claims.  You are the very cancer I speak of.  I honestly cant understand why you have been allowed to remain a member of this forum.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> ...




ROFL. I love how your trying to act mature, when in a lot of flame wars your constantly being immature with a particular smiley. This one to be exact ''  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 '' And I guess majority of GBATemp is childish since this forum is full of jokers.


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2008)

...here we go again...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(veho @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> ...here we go again...Â



Not surprising since Crygor loves starting them.


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

Guys, your gonna make VVoltz cry again if you start another flame war and force close this one.  Ze and Cygor, give each other a hug and stop the artillery.


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ...here we go again...
> ...



Again another attempt to smear his opponent with a charge that could easily be applied to himself.

ZeWarrior is obviously the most disruptive user on this forum and his constant attacks, trolling and vulgarity are proof of my claims.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(veho @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> ...




Hypocrisy ftl.


----------



## azotyp (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> How many posts have to be closed? enough is enough.


Enough is enough, I've had it. I've had enough of that muther fucking flame wars on that muther fucking plane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriouslu lets all shake hands and make piece  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Yeah of course I see it flame wars is second nature of man and I doubt they will ever stop.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not when people can't accept other's opinions. ie Crygor, Offtopic, Sometimes Urza, Sometimes Myself.


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

Which is why you need to learn to ignore.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Which is why you need to learn to ignore.



Interesting you say that. Ignore? Why can't people ignore the flamewars lol?


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> ...



Oh really?  Lets test your claims.  

Have I ever cursed at anyone?  Nope

Do I curse in almost every post I write? Nope, in fact I never curse in any post.

Do I act like its my job to defend a certain company?  Not hardly

Am I hostile in every post? Nope

Do I use Eric Cartman as my icon, expressing my inner psychological relationship to a character who is himself hatefilled and crazy?  Certainly not.

See gang, its not too hard to deal with the local troll.  I can't understand why the mods wont do their jobs and rid us of your presence once and for all.


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why you need to learn to ignore.
> ...



Its usually because you are engaging in some sort of personal attack against almost everyone on this forum.

Your attacks are almost always accompanied by vulgarity.  Which makes it hard for people to ignore.  They just hate you.  And its easy to see why.  Its almost as if you like being the most hated person on this forum.  Which you clearly are.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

Crygor64 said:


> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> > Crygor64 said:
> ...





> Have I ever cursed at anyone?Â Nope



O RLY? 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=716...06&#entry953606



> Am I hostile in every post? Nope



Not every post, but neither am I. A quick search shows your no angel. 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=732...82&#entry956582
In every post you call me a fanboy, when you rarely provide facts to back up your ridiculous claims. 



> Do I act like its my job to defend a certain company?Â Not hardly



Yes, yes you do.



> Do I use Eric Cartman as my icon, expressing my inner psychological relationship to a character who is himself hatefilled and crazy?Â Certainly not.



I didn't make it. I asked JPH to make me a South Park ava, he made just that. Just happens he picked Cartman.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> ...



Love how you say Everyone, when it's usually just You, oh and OffTopic. Two of the biggest 360 fanboys I ever met on a forum. For Gods sake, even on the Xbox 360 Forum I occasionally go on I don't see so much fanboyism. Jesus Christ, give it a rest.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

Dont forget fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even own a 360, and Vista sucks


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Dont forget fat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't like Vista. I like OS X. BTW you don't have to own the console to be a fanboy of it. And I'm not fat.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

And I'm sure you don't have a mullet


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> And I'm sure you don't have a mullet



Right...


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 14, 2008)

If these stupid wars keep going on, warnings will start increasing.


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 14, 2008)

Please allow this post to remain. 


ZeWarrior, Is that the best you can come up with?

One self censored curse posted in anger during an arguement I was having with YOU?  

Meanwhile how many, many times have you posted uncensored cursing on this forum?  I know that you don't want me to list them all but I'd be glad to if you insist.

Ze, I'm going to ask you to do this forum a big favor.  From one man to another.   

Leave this forum for good.  

You are a cancer on this place and no one here supports you.  You are the most disruptive user on this forum.  You are the most hate filled user here.  You are the reason this topic exists in the first place.  You attack and curse at everyone who disagrees with your opinions.  And you descend upon every Sony topic as if it is your job to defend that company and its products.  

You may also be a victim of the illness called "IAD."  Internet Addictive Disorder is actually a problem that is common amongst message board users, and especially young people.   A compulsive need to post is a sure sign of this affliction.

So please Ze, I'm not going to attack you any more.  I'm merely going to continue to ask politely that you leave this forum for good.

After all, your Eric Cartman icon and your behavior seem to reflect each other in an erie sort of way.  

You ARE this forums eric cartman.  And Eric Carman is a rotten human being.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> If these stupid wars keep going on, warnings will start increasing.


Quoted for truth.
..and I'm all outta bubblegum.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

Crygor, let's see if you can keep your word.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

I just do it for the lulz?


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

I was hoping VVoltz will not see this.  This topic only proves that we are becoming worse.


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 14, 2008)

To the Mods and Admins,

*With all due respect, *I believe my last post made a lot of valid points and should have been allowed to remain.

I will try to understand the reasoning behind your actions, but that does not mean that I agree with said actions.

ZeWarrior is the forum's biggest problem.  Its painfully obvious with every post he writes.  

Not only that, I have spoken with many other members of this forum in private and there is an overwhelming feeling that he should be perma-banned.  

But as I said in my previously deleted post, I will not attack the user in question any more.  

However if I am attacked first, shouldn't I have the right to defend myself?  That's usually the case with any flame war involving this user.  The trouble always begins right after ZeWarrior curses at someone or calls them a fanboy (he seems to think everyone supports mircosoft).

Please don't be angry at me for writing this post.  I just wanted to get this off my chest.  Whether you accept it or not, GBAtemp is going down the tubes.  And the sad part is ONE USER is mostly to blame for all the decline.

Anyway, if you're going to delete this post that's fine with me.  Just be sure to leave it up long enough for people to read.  And think about what I have said.  No logical person can deny my claims.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

NO U !


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 15, 2008)

This isn't a place to battle each other. This isn't the testing forum. This isn't the thread to show off how great of a moderator you'd be. *From this point, continuing either will guarantee a warning increase.*


----------



## fischju (Feb 15, 2008)

It must stop! Nothing to see here!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 15, 2008)

woops sorry missed your post gaisuto.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

so whats the point of this topic anyway ?


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> so whats the point of this topic anyway ?


It was a plea to not do what this topic became. Again.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 15, 2008)

This is getting ridiculous.
Oh, and BTW Im gonna hire vveho as my personal advisor. ; )


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 15, 2008)

To the Mods and Admin:

It may not be my "call to make" but isn't it my right as a user of this forum to express my concern over its decline?

I honestly care about the integrity of this forum.  You see I actually appreciate this place and all it has done for me.  I have learned a tremendous amount from GBAtemp.  I also don't want to see this place turn into gamefaqs.  That place is a hell hole and everone who posts there is a loser.  Lets not allow that disease to spread to the mighty GBAtemp.  A cancer will destroy even the strongest body. 

So as a good citizen and a concerned user I just want to make my concerns heard by those in charge.   I also will say that I'm disappointed in your inability to deal with the real problem here.   With all due respect, this is still my opinion. 

I hope you will at least try to understand my position.  As it my intention to harm a forum I love.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> This is getting ridiculous.
> Oh, and BTW Im gonna hire vveho as my personal advisor. ; )



Wish people could just get along. Quick Offtopic question, VVoltz did you accept MBWarrior on PSN? It's my RL friends and I asked him to add you. BTW how come your so rarely on PSN?


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This is getting ridiculous.
> ...



Are you kidding me?  This comes from the guy who turns every topic into a flame war by cursing at everyone who disagrees with him.  

Mods... really....


----------



## fischju (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok...no more intense arguments and questioning the other parties sexuality.....so, what do we talk about now?

And how the hell would I know, ZeWarrior?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Ok...no more intense arguments and questioning the other parties sexuality.....so, what do we talk about now?
> *
> And how the hell would I know, ZeWarrior?*



What you talking about?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

you two should just get a room the sexual tension is insane !


----------



## fischju (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This is getting ridiculous.
> ...



You capitalized it, bastard! silly!


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This is getting ridiculous.
> ...


That's how often I play....


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> ...



Oh hm. You didn't answer the main question though.


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 15, 2008)

"This is the wrong place to do it. "

Then where is the right place to do it?  I know for a fact that many, many users have marked the troublemakers and have reported their posts.   Nothing has come from those actions.  Nothing at all.  In fact, the troublemaking user in question feels emboldened by the fact that you have not yet punished him, making his actions all the more unruly.

VVoltz has created a great topic here.  I don't even know him and yet I wholeheartedly agree with his statements.  I could go the rest of my life without bashing another console, comparing nerdy sales figures, or participating in any number of other hot button topics that always lead into flame wars. 

Shouldn't this topic be the place where we express our concerns?  After all this subject of this topic is my concern.  And its pretty obvious to me that many people feel there is a problem and they want it to be dealt with.

After all, we can't let this place turn into gamefaqs.  That place is a hellhole and everyone who posts there is a loser.  Do we want GBAtemp to be like that Godforsaken place? I sincerely hope not.

Anyways, I will at least give you thanks for allowing me to express my opinions.  I would also like to suggest that if you do not feel this is the best place for us to expresss our concerns, then tell us where to go.  Because the tradition channels have done nothing to stop the decline of this forum.

Cheers.


----------



## fischju (Feb 15, 2008)

Can we have our own board for flames?


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Can we have our own board for flames?


No.

And Crygor, everything you're saying is what the Site discussions, suggestions & forum help area is for.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 15, 2008)

I feel topic raped.... : " (


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This is getting ridiculous.
> ...



I would like to point out how ZeWarrior is trying deliberately to suck up to the TC of this topic and to drag it off topic.  Basically because he knows he is the cause of most of the problems on this forum.  He says "he wishes" people could just get along but the irony is that he CURSES at everyone who disagrees with him.  There is no such thing as having a  civil debate with ZeWarrior.  Its basically him going crazy against everyone he attacks.

His attempt to derail this thread this is only proof that even ZeWarrior knows he is the biggest problem on this forum.

Mods, please don't delete this post.  If you do then you have proven you hyppcrisy to me and everyone on this forum.  After all how can allow the MOST DISRUPTIVE USER on this forum to say "Wish people could just get along."

The hypocrisy of that statement makes me want to puke.


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 15, 2008)

For some reasons these kind of topics always end up in one big flame war. As if a bunch of primates feel their instincts getting triggered.

That's just the internet I suppose.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> For some reasons these kind of topics always end up in one big flame war. As if a bunch of primates feel their instincts getting triggered.
> 
> That's just the internet I suppose.



you rang ? ........


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 15, 2008)

Crygor, give it up already.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> For some reasons these kind of topics always end up in one big flame war. As if a bunch of primates feel their instincts getting triggered.
> 
> That's just the internet I suppose.


Which is why if any more happens I have to close this one, too. Hopefully the action just taken will stop the entire war between these two sides for good.

Now remain on topic here. This *still* isn't the Testing Area.


----------



## fischju (Feb 15, 2008)

There are at least 8 sides.....


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 15, 2008)

Man. Thanks Gaisuto.

The idea to "get along" is hard to understand for some people.
Back on topic, I don't know what is so hard to actually comment about some game and just share ideas. I mean, look at  the Devil May Cry thread!.
I mean, this place is where we can talk about THE GAME CONTENT, not the VERSION of the game.

Is it just me or people is doesn't realize how obtuse, incoherent and just plain dumb they seem when they start pulling numbers, specs, selling prices, quantities and quotes from other people??

This is San Valentines!, today XBox360 gamers get aid with PS3 players around the world! (and Wii and PS2 players hold hands, because they are under age).


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 15, 2008)

If people would be as half fanatic about stuff like unjustice in the world as they are about their consoles, earth would be a better place to live in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously, it's a console, I'm not that defensive about my telly am I? I just don't get it.


----------

